# Caesar Creek Lake



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok, I have never been to this lake, I have no idea anything about this Lake. But I just seen a picture of a guy that caught a 20" Monster Small Mouth from here today. Caught on a 9" Gulp Shaky Head worm. That is amazing

Would love to run into one of them smallies soon


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Just came back from the crappie tourney there Saturday, never in my life will I be going back to that dead sea for CRAPPIE! But we did tear up the spots, LM, and white bass


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

KWaller I went out Sat. night brought home 25 crappie and a buddy of mine had 35 in another boat when I let and he had only been there a few hours. I didnt get a single bite during the day, but about 9 oclock they turned on pretty good. Dont give up on the dead sea the lake is all about timing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Kwaller, ceasars creek is a GREAT lake for crappie! Right now the fish are deep.. And I'll agree , the bite is S-L-O-W, but I've had my cooler full of 13" fish a few times this spring, sux to hear ya didn't get em this weekend... Hit it up this fall, you won't be dussapointed!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

That lake used to have some huge smallmouths. The first few years after it was formed there were some big smallies caught. I would love to see the picture you saw.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Never caught a smallmouth there, though I'm sure they are in there due to the river system that the lake is made from. I have caught decent largemouth and saugeye there though.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> KWaller I went out Sat. night brought home 25 crappie and a buddy of mine had 35 in another boat when I let and he had only been there a few hours. I didnt get a single bite during the day, but about 9 oclock they turned on pretty good. Dont give up on the dead sea the lake is all about timing


+1 

Caesar Creek has some huge crappie in it in large numbers. This time of year they're hard to catch in the daytime though. Saturday would not have been a good day for them. High pressure, bluebird sky, back side of a cold front, etc., etc. The weather was beautiful, which for me usually means the fish will be tough to catch. Another factor is the clear water. Since we haven't had much rain the water at Caesar is really clear right now. You really have to sneak up on those fish to get 'em to bite. I expect they were all suspended in deep water during the daytime and then started actively feeding after dark.


----------



## s-moore-937 (Dec 14, 2010)

Blackxpress u hit it on the 
Money. Went out to cc sat evening. They were scattered during the day and deep. Once the traffic died down and it got dark they were schooling up and feeding. They were still deep but moved in some.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you want to see the picture of the man and fish. It's on Facebook at everything smallmouth


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I checked out the pic. That is a solid Caesars Creek smallie! I was on the lake yesterday, and I'm a little jealous that I'm not the one who caught that 20 incher. I normally don't target smallmouth in that lake because I catch way more largemouth and spotted bass there. I do not target crappie at CC either, but I catch a few each year while bass fishing, and they are typically pretty huge (not because I know what I'm doing, but because the big ones tend to nail the big plastics and cranks). The lake is full of fish, but its deep, and a lot of people seem to spend too much time near the shore striking out.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I hate CC. If you don't have a boat, you won't catch anything but maybe a few bluegill. I promised myself I would never go back unless I had a boat.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Look, I agree it's a lot of water to fish, and from shore , you are KINDA limited, but there's a lotta nice fish in that lake!! If you can get to the campground boat launch or the north pool boat launch ... There's some terrific crappie and saugeye fishing from shore!!
ESPECIALLY in the spring and fall! Having a boat us helpful but a lotta times I take my boat and find myself trolling 20 foot away from shore to catch fish


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Most of my Caesars Creek fishing has been from the shore. I usually wade/walk up the shoreline a good amount, and have had luck doing so.


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

I fish CC almost every week from my kayak. I have the same problem catching limited fish in the coves / close to shore. I need to start hitting the drop offs using my fish finder. What is good to throw when the water is 20-40ft deep? I feel even my deep diving crank baits are not getting down there far enough. Should I use an inline sinker with some plastic worms and or swim baits? Anyone throw football jigs w/trailers that deep?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on where the thermocline sets up, there is usually no reason to fish deeper than 20ft. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Try using a Shorty Hopkins spoon for Crappie or Bass.Easy to fish and works!



Roscoe


----------



## s-moore-937 (Dec 14, 2010)

I ve been fishing for crappie deep all summer. Ive been catching them in 25-30 fow 18-22 ft down. Depending on the time a day. I use a drop shot rig with jigs. Gets down as deep as I need it to.


----------

